# IH 674 front loader



## giggles5 (Jan 16, 2014)

hey folks

i have bought a front loader for my tractor and dont know how to go about plumbing in the hydraulics lines to/from tractor

if anyone has done this i would appreciate advise on how i should do this

thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

How many remote outlets do you have on the back of the tractor? They are operated by levers directly behind your right foot when you are sitting on the tractor. Our tractor had one set of remotes and the other lever was plumbed into the loader controls. When I took the loader off the tractor, I swung the hoses to the rear of the tractor and installed a second set of remotes. If you don't want to mess with the valves, you could always put couplers on the hoses coming from your loader control valve and just plug that into the remote hookups. You'd just lock your remote control lever in the on position and leave it there so you could use the loader controls. That would require your loader controls to be an "open center" setup so the fluid can freely flow through the valve block when they are in the neutral position. The 674 has a constant flow pump, so if the lever is locked on, fluid will keep flowing through the system. Some pics of your setup would help me explain what to hook to where.


----------

